# History of Skavenger bmx?



## gben (May 6, 2017)

I know they are not that old, but it seems they are out of business so maybe their history needs to be recorded. The only reason I am putting this up is I bought a nice Skavenger bmx at a yard sale and there does not seem to be much on them out there at all. 

    My guess from what research I could find is that someone in N.Y. city decided to try and make their own brand of bmx and called it Skavenger with the "K" turned backwards. They probably had some frames made, some in the USA, and probably hung standard parts on them, not junk but not super-high-end except for on the "team" bikes of course. 

   It looks like they just lasted a few years, less than five. There does not seem to be hardly any bought or sold anywhere, maybe because there is no interest in them, and maybe because not many were made anyway. There is a Google hit where there top team rider was in jail and his team racing bike was auctioned off on Ebay to raise money for his legal fees! It went for about $900. 

       I would appreciate it if someone could point me to the story on these bikes. Thank-you....


----------



## partsguy (May 8, 2017)

Seems to me that there are a few manufacturers that sprouted during the BMX era and went out in a flash.


----------



## gben (May 9, 2017)

I took some photos of it:


----------



## ohalistair (Jul 20, 2019)

I know this is an older post, but I figured I'd spread some knowledge anyway.

Firstly, that bike in the picture isn't a Skavenger.
It's just a cheap bike with a Skavenger sticker on it. A Haro, by the looks of the sticker on the inside of the fork.

Skavenger was a brand out of Pennsylvania, owned by BMX pro, Tom White, which existed from 2006 to 2014. Tom White was also riding for Animal at the time, which is why it is closely associated with Animal, the East Coast BMX scene, and why a lot of the Animal riders got on board and rode for them. i.e Edwin, Vinnie Sammon, Butcher etc.

Skavenger only produced high end aftermarket frames and parts. A few of their frames were made in the USA by FBM, such as the El Blanco Loco, the Tunnel v2, and the collab variants (Chocolate Truck, Shark Attack, and Dub). Other frames such as the Bridge, and the Tunnel v1, were made in Taiwan.

Skavenger really just fell of the face of the earth one day, quite suddenly, and no one really knows why. It is still quite a highly sought after brand by some people and I, myself, have a few Skavenger parts, which I regularly get asked if I'm willing to sell.


----------

